# Shrimp food recommendations



## Zoe (22 May 2018)

Looking to get my cherry shrimp soon and I'm wondering what food you all recommend?


----------



## oscarlloydjohn (22 May 2018)

I feed Hikari Shrimp Cuisine sometimes, however I think using it as a staple would be too much protein. I only have 5 shrimp so they probably could live off the biofilm on wood and plants alone.

Some people feed Zucchini, Lettuce and other veggies but I've never tried it so you will probably have to look into that.

Oscar


----------



## Angus (22 May 2018)

Mine love a good snowflake stick, i think shrimpking do a version called snowflake pops, but the ones i got were generic pellet ones.


----------



## rebel (23 May 2018)

Try mulberry, kale or spinach leaves.


----------



## Barbara Turner (23 May 2018)

I feed mine, JBL Novo Prawn that seems very popular with the ottos as well, they also enjoy garden peas (outer removed)


----------



## Zoe (23 May 2018)

rebel said:


> Try mulberry, kale or spinach leaves.


Kale/spinach, do you blanch it first or just give it a good wash and pop it in?


----------



## Angus (23 May 2018)

Zoe said:


> Kale/spinach, do you blanch it first or just give it a good wash and pop it in?


Mulberry leaves are best fed freshly picked, same with spinach i just give it a good wash, kale is a bit tougher i have found the fish and shrimp won't touch it unless blanched, nettles are also great for shrimp.


----------



## rebel (23 May 2018)

Zoe said:


> Kale/spinach, do you blanch it first or just give it a good wash and pop it in?


Either or . Eventually they skeletanise them .


----------



## PBM3000 (23 May 2018)

Nettles are apparently good.


----------



## Zoe (26 May 2018)

PBM3000 said:


> Nettles are apparently good.


Good to know, there’s an abundance of those around here!


----------



## Zoe (26 May 2018)

Angus said:


> Mulberry leaves are best fed freshly picked, same with spinach i just give it a good wash, kale is a bit tougher i have found the fish and shrimp won't touch it unless blanched, nettles are also great for shrimp.


Great, I’ll try them with those, thank you!


----------



## PBM3000 (26 May 2018)

Zoe said:


> Good to know, there’s an abundance of those around here!


Watch and follow Mark's Shrimp Tanks:


----------



## AllieG (5 Jul 2018)

Can I ask why a lot of people blanch the spinach if it is okay to put it in washed?


----------



## X3NiTH (5 Jul 2018)

Apart from surface sterilisation it causes the leaf to wilt by partially cooking the outer surface making it an easier meal to get at, it also makes it easier to sink to the substrate, or stay there if placed. I did a side by side of fresh and blanched nettle, blanched got munched immediately, the fresh needed to sit a while until it was not so fresh. Shrimp will eat whatever is easiest.


----------

